# IRO Mark V... should I buy?



## JPBikes90 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a chance to buy a used IRO Mark V complete bike for $500
Here iare the specs...
IRO Mark V frame/fork, 56cm. Cromo construction. 2006ish model, more
aero tubing / lighter thn newer builds.
Velocity Deep V wheels Red, formula hubs, dt competition blk spokes.
Crank Origin 8 46T 170mm, RW 18T flip/flop w/ bmx freewheel thats
never really been used
Bottom Bracket Shimano UN53 Sealed
Chain KMC Red
Lock Ring Formula
Pedals Twisted PC, cut out to support SOMA double straps or REload
foot straps (both available for $$)
Headset IRO
Stem IRO, 110ish mm
Handle Bars NITTO MINI BULLHORNS, ANODIZED RED
Grips long 17cm black w/ small amount of glitter track grips
Seat Post Kalloy 27.2 sil
Seat Selle Italia C2 Trans Am
Brake Lever Campy (removed, available for $$)
Brake Campy Veloce (removed, available for $$)
Tires Maxxis Refuse 700 (brand new rear tire)
Tubes 700 LV Presta

He says that it is in great condition with minimal scatches.... Is that a good deal? Should I go for it?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's not a bad price considering some of the upgrades....It's not a screaming good deal but if you like it, go for it......


----------



## JPBikes90 (Oct 18, 2010)

True, thats what I was thinking but I was debating on going for it or going for a brand new SE Lager or Felt Brougham for just a bit more. I like the idea of getting a brand new one more then used obviously. What other ss/fixies are in that general price range and what do you think about those two?


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

The Brougham isn't a bad bike. Unfortunately you missed the sale Nashbar had on the SE Lager frame/fork set in September. They were going for $80, but now they're at $150. Still, if you're interested in doing a build that might be worth thinking about. Check it out here.


----------

